# ¡ANTPAX llega por fin a los 2.000!



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Compañeros de foro:*

*¡Acabo de ver que nuestro querido Antpax ya pertenece al club de los foreros de más de 2.000 posts!*

*Antpax,*

*no saps la il·lusió que fa escriure en català a una persona de Madrid que demostra passió per la nostra cultura i llengua. Llàstima, fill meu, que no siguis dels nostres en el terreny futbolístic ! (¡Y yo que quería que hoy te desayunases una ensaimada de esas tan majas que os hacen en LA MALLORQUINA de la Puerta del Sol! )*

*Aprofito, doncs, ara que obro aquest fil, per donar-te les gràcies per tota la teva ajuda en els diversos fòrums per on ens anem trobant, així com per les bones estones i el bon humor que compartim!*

*Ben aviadet, ja ho saps, faig acte de presència a la teva ciutat i el sopar WR em fa una il·lusió terrible!*

*Continua així, Toniet, tan curiós i GUAI, i, si mai ho vols: FES-TE DEL BARÇA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  "Que casa nostra és casa teva, si és que hi ha cases d'algú!" *

*Montse*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Ah, bueno, la hormiguita camina y camina.....y es muy laboriosa!!*
** 
*¡¡ADELANTE Y FELICITACIONES!!*


----------



## aceituna

Vaya, Montse ha estado rápida y  te ha pillado justito con 2000...

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!

Hala, a celebrarlo junto con los triunfos deportivos ;-p

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## krolaina

Montse!!, ¡date por ahogada! 

O sea...que llevo 3 días rastreando a Anti para ver cuándo llegaba a los estupendos 2000, que le he visto hace 30 min con 1994... y entonces pensé: "ah, perfecto. Me voy a comer y luego le felicito". Y llego y... ¡¡La mato!! Jejeje...

Bueno, Anti (rebautizado ya). No sólo te felicito por compartir tus ideas con todos (y vulgaridades!), también por ayudarme en mis despistes, por hacer que mis pulmones sufran... (uy no, por ésto no), por tu amistad, por tu gentileza, cordialidad...etc, etc, etc.

*¡FELICES 2000!*​


----------



## Dudu678

Pues vaya. Me alegro.


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> Pues vaya. Me alegro.


 
Llegó la alegría de la huerta... 

Soy la intérprete de Dudu. Quiere decir con sus palabras: "eh tío!, qué bien!, es fantástico compartir hilos contigo! Me alegro muchísimo, enhorabuena".


----------



## chics

Eeeei, felicitats xicotet!!!

Vaya, veo que la tradu del Poble Sec se me ha adelantado... ¡¡¡en DOS cosas!!! En felicitarte (que está bien) pero también en "felicitarte", buaaa... que yo también oí la maravillosa frase de Puyal (en esa corta hora en que éramos nosotros los campeones), "mañana en Madrid van a comer ensaimadas, que ya no les quedan más churros por hacer"... Ayyy... ¡lástimaaa!

Pero de todos modos te invito igualmente (como es virtual y no me cuesta un duro... jeje) a ensaimadas y a coca de San Juan.

Me encanta encontrarte por aquí -incluso hoy, umf!- y sobretodo nos hace una ilusión extrema el interés que tienes por el catalán. Oh, Anti, sólo falta que te hagas del Barça, porfaaa, aunque sea sólo para el hoquey o el waterpolo...

¡Qué cumplas muchos más posts!


----------



## Antpax

Me voy a cagar en todo, tenía un post superlargo y se me ha borrado , ahora en un rato lo vuelvo a intentar.


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> Me voy a cagar en todo, tenía un post superlargo y se me ha borrado .


¡Uf! Pensaba que dirías "me meto un día en el foro catalán y ya me están haciendo del barça..."


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> Llegó la alegría de la huerta...
> 
> Soy la intérprete de Dudu. Quiere decir con sus palabras: "¡Eh tío! ¡Qué bien! ¡Es fantástico compartir hilos contigo imaginarse que quizá algún día y de forma remota coincidamos casualmente en algún hilo de entre los miles que existen en este foro! ¡Me alegro muchísimo, enhorabuena!".



Discrepo, no comparto hilos con el festejado. No me parece una traducción precisa. También te he corregido algunos detallitos.

Si quieres opiniones mejores, espera a los _nativos_.

Suerte.

Hallowed are we, hallowed are the Ori.


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

*Tradu:* Anda que no eres exagerada, no merezco tanto. Sabes que el placer el mío por coincidir contigo en los foros con tus interesantes traducciones. Soc jo quien ha de donar-te les gràcies per ensenyar-me la vostre llengua. Quan vinguis a Madrid t´invito a unes "cañas" o a unes "porras" com tu voles. També saps que et faria quasevol favor, però fer-me del Barça seria excessiu, no sé, no em veig de blaugrana.

*Inés:* Muchas Gracias corazón, no sé que decir, estoy abrumado, salvo que el placer es mío.

*Aceituna: *Muchas Gracias también para ti. Un abrazo y ¡Hala Madrid!

*Krol:* No te preocupes porque se te haya adelantado Tradu, has sido la primera por PM que es igual de importante. Lo de las vulgaridades es verdad, tengo que corregirme, pero a cada uno lo suyo, hay quien sabe de gramática, mi campo es otro . Lo que no entendido es lo de los pulmones, si yo no fumo. Besotes.

*Dudu*: 'Stupendo

*Chics:* Altra de las meu mestres de català. Moltes gràcies per la felicitació. Molt gent em demana perquè es que estic aprenent català i jo crec que poder parlar amb vosaltres en la vostre llengua es la millor raó.


Muchas Gracias a todos.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¡Uf! Pensaba que dirías "me meto un día en el foro catalán y ya me están haciendo del barça..."


 
Muy bueno Chics. Pero por mucho que lo intentéis voy a seguir siendo "blanco".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> Pero por mucho que lo intentéis voy a seguir siendo "blanc*IAZUL*".


Bueno, va, con una pequeña gotita de azul...


----------



## Eva Maria

Es un morcardón? Es un helicóptero? Noooo! Es el hombre hormiga! Con sus increíbles poderes para hacer versiones no literales mineralizadas y supervitaminadas!

Yo avisando que estabas a punto de caramelo, y me descuido un momento, y me han pasado todos por delanteeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

Antpax, eres tan característico entre todos nosotros, que no nos imaginamos sin ti!

Eva Maria


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> Es un morcardón? Es un helicóptero? Noooo! Es el hombre hormiga! Con sus increíbles poderes para hacer versiones no literales mineralizadas y supervitaminadas!
> 
> Yo avisando que estabas a punto de caramelo, y me descuido un momento, y me han pasado todos por delanteeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Antpax, eres tan característico entre todos nosotros, que no nos imaginamos sin ti!
> 
> Eva Maria


 
Muchas Gracias Eva. Otra exagerada. Mola leer tus gastronómicos hilos (aunque dé un hambre...), aunque ahí no te puedo ayudar mucho, pero todavía me acuerdo de los de los egipcios, esos si que estaban bien. Me alegra que te gusten mis versiones "fantásticas".

Una abraçada molt fort.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Doncs per molt anys Ant. Sempre es un plaer llegir-te, i molt agrait per la teva estima. Un crac, si senyor.

RIU

Montse, ho tenies a l'agenda. Confessa-ho.

Dudu, avisa antes de dar estas respuestas, ¡¡que uno se parte!!


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno hormiga, felicidades 2000. No tesocurra alcanzarme, que llevo no sé cuántos meses tratando de llegar a los 3000 y no hay forma.




Dudu678 said:


> Discrepo, no comparto hilos con el festejado. No me parece una traducción precisa. También te he corregido algunos detallitos.
> 
> Si quieres opiniones mejores, espera a los _nativos_.
> 
> Suerte.
> 
> Hallowed are we, hallowed are the Ori.


 
Pues te voy a corregir. Sí compartes hilos con el festejado. Era imposible que no fuese de esta forma con la cantidad de post que el festejado y tú habéis escrito. Aquí tienes un ejemplo en el que incluso os citáis uno al otro.  Así que Krolaina tiene razón, lo cual es normal ya que es mujer. 


Os dejo, que después de leerme todos los hilos del foro tratando de encontrar un cruce entre la hormiga y el dudu me duele la vista y acabo de ver que tengo muchos amigos por felicitar.

Por cierto felicidades también por la liga, ya que eres blanco. ¡¡¡Trabajito nos ha costado!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Maruja14 said:


> Por cierto felicidades también por la liga, ya que eres blanco. ¡¡¡Trabajito nos ha costado!!!


 
¡¡¡Qué mala eres, Maruja!!! No hace falta que seas tan explícita ... Hoy llueve sobre Cataluña, en todos los sentidos .


----------



## Maruja14

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¡¡¡Qué mala eres, Maruja!!! No hace falta que seas tan explícita ... Hoy llueve sobre Cataluña, en todos los sentidos .


 
Perdón. Voy a cambiar: felicidades a todos los blancos que ayer no murieron de un infarto. Yo tengo un dolor de cuello todavía de la tensión de ayer que no os podéis ni imaginar. Es que los años no pasan en balde.

No quiero ser mala, de verdad , pero ¡entiendeloooooooo! Hemos sufrido mucho y mucho tiempo...


----------



## lamartus

*¡Una se descuida un día y Antpax pasa de los 2000!*



*¡Felicidades!  **(dobles)*​
*Es un placer coincidir contigo en los hilos.*​

Fdo: Lam, la _miembra _número dos del club de los 'Antiorzogüey" (amigo Ant, ese día creí que me moría de risa. Supongo que los dos estamos un poco _taraos... )_​


----------



## krolaina

Maruja14 said:


> Así que Krolaina tiene razón, lo cual es normal ya que es mujer.


 
1-0 a mi favor, Du. Y no me calientes, eh!



Oye Anti, mira lo que he aprendido. Es un mensaje oculto.

 YO TAMBIEN QUIERO UNA CAÑA  (Pasa el cursor por ahí como si fueses a marcar el espacio en blanco).
Bueno, si no sale ya lo volveré a intentar...


----------



## Berenguer

Bueno. Primero voy a lo que venía (Tradu, me tienes que decir que programa usas para rastrear los postiversarios de la gente...¿te salta un pitidito cuando alguien llega a cifras con tres ceros finales?)

Pues eso, a lo que venía, que ya me voy liando:

Ant, hoy como madrileño (-ista) que soy y si no me equivoco eres (al menos lo de fuera el paréntesis), ENHORABUENA por esos *2000 mensajes* (hoy blanquicibélicos).



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *[...]**(¡Y yo que quería que hoy te desayunases una ensaimada de esas tan majas que os hacen en LA MALLORQUINA de la Puerta del Sol! )*
> 
> *[...]*​



Tradu, veo que conoces bastante, al menos, la cultura dulce de los madriles. De todas formas de la Mallorquina son más famosas las napolitanas que las ensaimadas. Para ensaimadas mejor ir a una pastelería - cafetería que está al final de la calle Goya que se llama Formentor...son las más parecidas a las originales que he probado en Madrid.



krolaina said:


> [...]
> Oye Anti, mira lo que he aprendido. Es un mensaje oculto.
> 
> YO TAMBIEN QUIERO UNA CAÑA  (Pasa el cursor por ahí como si fueses a marcar el espacio en blanco).
> Bueno, si no sale ya lo volveré a intentar...



¡Krola! Esto sería la versión informática de aquello que hacíamos (yo al menos lo hacía) fabricando tinta invisible con zumo de limón...que luego había que leerlo medio quemando la hoja.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> Bueno. Primero voy a lo que venía (Tradu, me tienes que decir que programa usas para rastrear los postiversarios de la gente...¿te salta un pitidito cuando alguien llega a cifras con tres ceros finales?)
> 
> Pues eso, a lo que venía, que ya me voy liando:
> 
> Ant, hoy como madrileño (-ista) que soy y si no me equivoco eres (al menos lo de fuera el paréntesis), ENHORABUENA por esos *2000 mensajes* (hoy blanquicibélicos).
> 
> 
> 
> Tradu, veo que conoces bastante, al menos, la cultura dulce de los madriles. De todas formas de la Mallorquina son más famosas las napolitanas que las ensaimadas. Para ensaimadas mejor ir a una pastelería - cafetería que está al final de la calle Goya que se llama Formentor...son las más parecidas a las originales que he probado en Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Krola! Esto sería la versión informática de aquello que hacíamos (yo al menos lo hacía) fabricando tinta invisible con zumo de limón...que luego había que leerlo medio quemando la hoja.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


 
Me parto, chicos. A ver, lo de los postaniversarios... Supongo que doy con ellos porque me paso el santo día conectada (ergo, currando...) La verdad es que ha sido todo un honor abrir los hilos para Kroli, Chics y Antpax, queridísimos hermanitos de foro.

Por lo que se refiere a la cultura ensaimadera de Madrid: ¿oye? ¿La pastelería Formentor es esa que está ya llegando a la plaza España? (la de la estatua del Quijote, donde la Telefónica) Porque si es esa, ya ves que también la conozco  Soy una crack de las ensaimadas, titi 

Puse La Mallorquina porque necesitaba explicitar este nombre... Aunque hoy no estoy muy contenta yo con los hermanos mallorquines: ayer nos hicieron la púa (¿se dice esto por Madrizzzzzzzzz?)

Un beso y nos vemos todos a mediados de julio...


----------



## Berenguer

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me parto, chicos. A ver, lo de los postaniversarios... Supongo que doy con ellos porque me paso el santo día conectada (ergo, currando...) La verdad es que ha sido todo un honor abrir los hilos para Kroli, Chics y Antpax, queridísimos hermanitos de foro.
> 
> Por lo que se refiere a la cultura ensaimadera de Madrid: ¿oye? ¿La pastelería Formentor es esa que está ya llegando a la plaza España? (la de la estatua del Quijote, donde la Telefónica) Porque si es esa, ya ves que también la conozco  Soy una crack de las ensaimadas, titi
> 
> Puse La Mallorquina porque necesitaba explicitar este nombre... Aunque hoy no estoy muy contenta yo con los hermanos mallorquines: ayer nos hicieron la púa (¿se dice esto por Madrizzzzzzzzz?)
> 
> Un beso y nos vemos todos a mediados de julio...



Uy no, la pastelería Formentor está cerca del Corte Inglés (vamos, al lado) de Goya, bastante lejos de la otrora grandiosa Plaza de España. Pues cuando vengas a Madrizzzzzz, como tú dices (yo más que Madriz, digo Madrí), tienes que probar las de la pastelería que te digo (las hacen solas, con crema tostada o con nata...que hambre ahora después de cenar....)

Y por cierto, los mallorquines no hicieron la púa a nadie (claro que se dice lo de la púa)...que bastante le costó a los merengues....

Un saludo.


----------



## Maruja14

Pues yo cada vez me voy a Madrid me voy de cabeza a Mallorca a comprar ensaimadas. Se ve que hoy Mallorca está de moda en todos los aspectos.

Antpax, en correspondencia a las flores que me has mandado aquí  va una de mis favoritas, que me olvidé antes de hacerte un regalito.


----------



## frida-nc

Antpax,
Una solicitud muy sencilla: 
Paz, tolerancia, sinceridad, honradez,
 Más gente como tú.

_Dos mil gracias._


----------



## Antpax

Hola otra vez:

Riu: Moltes gràcies, el plaer és meu, poder coincidir amb tu i aixi aprendre català. Una abraçada.

Maruja: Que decir, compañera de fatigas y de nerviosismos, salvo que me ha hecho mucha ilusión tu mensaje. Tranquila jamás _mesocurriría_ alcanzarte y, aunque lo intentes jamás podría superarte, aunque tuviese más posts que tú. Gracias por currarte lo de Dudu, yo también pensaba que habíamos coincido alguna vez, pero había que confirmarlo.

Lamartus: Mi querida compañera de partido. Seguro que cada vez tenemos más miembros y llegamos a la alcaldía o algo así. ¡¡PAF AL PODER!! (Partido Antiorzogüey del Foro).

Berenguer: Muchas gracias por tu felicitación y tus gastronómico consejos. No soy muy de pastelerías, cuando voy por ahí suelo ir de cañas,(os debo una a todos) pero me pasaré por la que comentas.

Maruja: Gracias por el dulce, a ver si me saco un cafelito y me lo tomo.

Frida:Muchas Gracias, y soy yo el que tiene que felicitarte por tu nivel de español. Espero que coincidamos mucho más.


A todos, la que habéis montado con el fútbol y los pasteles. Me encanta, seguir así. A todos los culés mis sinceras condolencias, si os pasáis por Madrí, os invito a unas ensaimadas.

Saludos y abrazos pa´ tos.

Ant


----------



## danielfranco

¡Órale! Apenas abrieron este hilo y ya va en la segunda página. Es que todos sufrimos de *formicidaefilia*, supongo.
Bueno, munchas felicidades: A ver si la próxima semana te celebramos los tres mil, ¿sale y vale?


----------



## Antpax

Joder Dani, que fuerza, anonadado estoy. Muchas Gracias compañero y a ver si reniegas tú del _Thanks but no thanks_ para felicitarte como Dios manda, que siempre nos lo acaban borrando.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

¿Se va a poner de moda esto de escribir en invisible?


----------



## danielfranco

Ojalá que no, porque entonces tendríamos que reconocer al ausente compañero maxiogee, que era el miembro más destacado de la pandilla invisible...
Yo nada más lo puse porque por ahí vi un mensaje en otro hilo que decía, muy encarecidamente: *Please, no invisible ink!*


----------



## chics

Teneis razón, ¡mejor escribir así!


----------



## Railway

¡Yo no quiero quedarme sin esa caña Antpax!

No, un verdader placer coincidir en los threads contigo. Sobre tu extraño gusto futbolístico.....que se le va a hacer..... no todo el mundo puede ser del ¡¡¡¡CELTA!!!!


----------



## aceituna

chics said:


> Teneis razón, ¡mejor escribir así!


 
En fin, si eso te ayuda a superarlo.... ;-p
Y esta noche baloncesto!


----------



## Antpax

Railway said:


> ¡Yo no quiero quedarme sin esa caña Antpax!
> 
> No, un verdader placer coincidir en los threads contigo. Sobre tu extraño gusto futbolístico.....que se le va a hacer..... no todo el mundo puede ser del ¡¡¡¡CELTA!!!!


 
Tranqui compa, que no te quedarás sin ella. Lo siento tío, para el próximo año seguro que volvéis a primera.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## chics

Lo peor es que perdí mi superquiniela... ¡y eso no se soluciona con un básquet! :-S

Uuuhm... pero me permitirá escribir en blanco, jiji, con otros ojos... sí... gracias... Ñeñeñe, no sabes lo que has hecho...

¡Ostia! Pensaba que el azul cielo iría mejor ¡¡¡pero no!!!


----------



## krolaina

¡La próxima vez os enseñaré a hacer el pino puente!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> ¡La próxima vez os enseñaré a hacer el pino puente!


 
Sí, cojonudo, a ver si a esto también se lanza la gente. Si lo intentáis, mandad fotos ¿eh?.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades mi querido y admirado Ant por tus 2.000 fantásticos aportes!!!!*
** 
*Me alegra la rapidez con que has recibido tantos mensajes lleno de afecto.  El mío no puede faltar y va acompañado de mi profunda gratitud por lo mucho que me ayudas y compartes conmigo.  Tu inteligencia va a la par de tu generosidad.*
** 
*Que Dios te bendiga.  WordReference necesita más foreros como tú.*
** 
*Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño y profunda gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Sole. La reina de la exageración. Un abrazo muy fuerte, y ojalá sigamos viéndonos (es un decir) por mucho más tiempo.

Ant


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> ¡La próxima vez os enseñaré a hacer el pino puente!


Sí, sí, sí, sí!!! Pino puente invisible para todos!!!
Y para mí... *¿dónde está mi caña?* Me la merezco.


----------



## jonquiliser

Pax Formicae, yo también quiero felicitarte (como Dios manda!) por todos esos posts que has llevado al hormiguero - yo y creo que muchos otros hemos aprendido mucho de ellos. Así que *muchas* *felicidades *y *muchas* *gracias*  ¡Salud!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas gracias Jonqui, mola un montón el enlace. Coñio si acabas de cumplir los 1.000. Felicidades para ti también, ojalá sigamos coincidiendo por aquí.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## loladamore

¡Sr hormiguita!​ 
*2000 felicidades por tus mensajes geniales*. ​ 
(en vez de tinta invisible, mejor color ch*ngame la retina)​ 
Parece que te han secuestrado el hilo, o más bien, 
te quieren robar la fiesta.​ 
No te dejes: ¡*es tuya*!​ 


Saludos,
Lola


----------



## Antpax

loladamore said:


> ¡Sr hormiguita!​
> 
> *2000 felicidades por tus mensajes geniales*. ​
> (en vez de tinta invisible, mejor color ch*ngáme la retina)​
> Parece que te han secuestrado el hilo, o más bien,
> te quieren robar la fiesta.​
> No te dejes: ¡*es tuya*!​
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Lola


 
Muchas Gracias Lola, ya ves, aquí cada uno va a su bola y hace lo que quiere, pero bueno, yo les dejo, así reimos todos.

Gracias otra vez, el placer el mío por poder coincidir foro con gente como tú.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Eugin

Antiquito, amigo mío, 
¡Muchas felicitaciones por tremendo hito que marcas en la historia de WR!!
Eres, realmente, la hormiga atómica y todo estas pruebas de afecto y reconocimiento demuestran la calidad de persona que eres, ¡aparte de ser un excelente forero!!!
No te pongas de malas por que se te haya borrado un mail largo... más bien tómate uno de éstos (o todos,) y pasala bien... pero no te abuses que luego tienes que volver a cumplir con tu tarea diaria en WR, eh? 

¡Un abrazote y gracias por tu presencia aquí!


----------



## Mate

Querido Ant: 

No sabes lo mucho que me divierte aprender (de tí) esas expresiones madrileñas que tanto me hacen reír. 

Ojalá sigamos encontrándonos por los foros mucho más. 

Te envío un fuerte abrazo,

Mate


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Eugin y Mate, ya echaba de menos a mis amigos argentinos. El placer es mío de poder compartir foro con vosotros. Es lo bueno que tiene WR, aunque estemos lejos siempre tenemos un sitio para compartir.

Un abrazo muy fuerte para los dos.

Ant

P.D. Por cierto Mate me debes una rima, para los 3.000 si que no te escapas.


----------



## Rayines

Antpax said:


> Muchas Gracias Eugin y Mate, ya echaba de menos a mis amigos argentinos.


"A mis *OTROS *amigos argentinos" .


----------



## Antpax

Rayines said:


> "A mis *OTROS *amigos argentinos" .


 
¡Joééé que fallo! Que cagadón. Pero no te enfades, corazón, que eres *más* que una amiga.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Y yo que llego tarde!

Gracias Ant por tus mensajes llenos de sabiduría y tu simpatía.
¡¡¡Chapeau!!! 
¡Cómo se atreven en este poemita a decir que una hormiga que habla idiomas no existe! Lo desmientes a diario .

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Antpax

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¡Y yo que llego tarde!
> 
> Gracias Ant por tus mensajes llenos de sabiduría y tu simpatía.
> ¡¡¡Chapeau!!!
> ¡Cómo se atreven en este poemita a decir que una hormiga que habla idiomas no existe! Lo desmientes a diario .
> 
> Un beso
> Martine


 
Merci beaucoup Martine. C´est vrai que il y a une petite fourmi qui parle un petit peu de Français, mais pas tôt el que j´amarais. C´est un plaisir pouvoir partager el forum avec persons comme toi.

Bissous.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antpax said:


> Me voy a cagar en todo, tenía un post superlargo y se me ha borrado , ahora en un rato lo vuelvo a intentar.


 
Tranqui.... respira hondo, ustedes las hormiguitas saben bien hacer el trabajo... 



Railway said:


> ¡Yo no quiero quedarme sin esa caña Antpax!
> 
> No, un verdader placer coincidir en los threads contigo. Sobre tu extraño gusto futbolístico.....que se le va a hacer..... no todo el mundo puede ser del ¡¡¡¡CELTA!!!!


 
Ni yo, voy pegada en el brindis, pero lo podemos dejar para el sabado? ... 



chics said:


> Sí, sí, sí, sí!!! Pino puente invisible para todos!!!
> Y para mí... *¿dónde está mi caña?* Me la merezco.


 
Salud!

Querido Anti.
Un abrazote grande desde Venezuela, espero pronto te asciendan a Bachaco...Felicidades por tus tres mil, nos seguiremos encontrando.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades *ANT*!
Fue laborioso pero, pasito a pasito, lo conseguiste.
Siempre me alegra verte por ahí.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Rosa, sabes que tengo unas cañas preparadas para tí. Gracias de nuevo, sobre todo por darme 1000 posts más . No pillo lo de Bachaco, pero seguro que es algo bueno. Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Gracias a ti también Víctor, el honor el mío, por poder coincidir contigo. Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*El Bachaco* es un insecto cuyo nombre cientifico es Atta Laveigatta y se encuentra en la selva pluvial amazonica así como la sabana amazónica suramericana específicamente de Colombia, Brasil y Venezuela, es utilizado en la elaboración de una especie salsa picante, salsa espesa no picantosa, pero el más utilizado es el bachaco de selva debido a su composición quimica que es mas concentrada que el de la sabana; su composición química es a base de ácido fórmico el cual le da el sabor característico al picante llamado catara, este picante es elaborado por todas las etnias del estado Amazonas venezolano; durante el mes de mayo es cuando se colecta la mayor cantidad de bachacos ya que estos salen de sus hormigueros para comenzar nuevas colonias, saliendo primero los machos los cuales son de tamaño inferior a la hembra posteriormente salen las hembras las cuales presentan un abdomen prominente el cual tiene una concentración de proteina animal que le permite posteriormente la elaboración de huevecillos para procrear nuevos individuos que crearan la nueva colonia que se instaure." ( De la Wiki)






Es una hormiga pero mas grande, y el fundillo es super picante , como dice en la descripción anterior, los indigenas la utilizan para hacer picante ( aunque a mi no me gusta nada picante..., pero dicen que es muy sabroso!)


----------



## Antpax

ROSANGELUS said:


> *El Bachaco* es un insecto cuyo nombre cientifico es Atta Laveigatta y se encuentra en la selva pluvial amazonica así como la sabana amazónica suramericana específicamente de Colombia, Brasil y Venezuela, es utilizado en la elaboración de una especie salsa picante, salsa espesa no picantosa, pero el más utilizado es el bachaco de selva debido a su composición quimica que es mas concentrada que el de la sabana; su composición química es a base de ácido fórmico el cual le da el sabor característico al picante llamado catara, este picante es elaborado por todas las etnias del estado Amazonas venezolano; durante el mes de mayo es cuando se colecta la mayor cantidad de bachacos ya que estos salen de sus hormigueros para comenzar nuevas colonias, saliendo primero los machos los cuales son de tamaño inferior a la hembra posteriormente salen las hembras las cuales presentan un abdomen prominente el cual tiene una concentración de proteina animal que le permite posteriormente la elaboración de huevecillos para procrear nuevos individuos que crearan la nueva colonia que se instaure." ( De la Wiki)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es una hormiga pero mas grande, y el fundillo es super picante , como dice en la descripción anterior, los indigenas la utilizan para hacer picante ( aunque a mi no me gusta nada picante..., pero dicen que es muy sabroso!)


 
Muchas Gracias Rosa por la explicación, hoy me puedo acostar habiendo aprendido algo nuevo. No sé si merezco ser ascendido, pero poco a poco lo conseguiré, aunque no soy muy picante la verdad. Lo justo, nada más.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## Mate

En síntesis Ant, lo que Rosa está diciendo es que el bachaco es una hormiga de culo picante. No sé si le picará a ella  -a la hormiga, claro- pero yo, por las dudas, no me le animaría.

¡Renovadas felicitaciones! - Mate


----------



## Antpax

Mateamargo said:


> En síntesis Ant, lo que Rosa está diciendo es que el bachaco es una hormiga de culo picante. No sé si le picará a ella -a la hormiga, claro- pero yo, por las dudas, no me le animaría.
> 
> ¡Renovadas felicitaciones! - Mate


 
Gracias Mate, ahora me quedo más tranquilo. El culo no sé si lo tendré caliente, pero plano seguro, después de todo el santo día delante del ordenata. De todas formas el menda se pira en cinco minutos.

Saludos y Renovadas Gracias.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mateamargo said:


> En síntesis Ant, lo que Rosa está diciendo es que el bachaco es una hormiga de culo picante. No sé si le picará a ella -a la hormiga, claro- pero yo, por las dudas, no me le animaría.
> 
> ¡Renovadas felicitaciones! - Mate


 
Hola Mate:
Hacía referencia al Bachaco por lo de hormiga grande, no por lo del culo, pero ya que estamos pues te diré que lo de picante es por el sabor, no por la piquiña... 



Antpax said:


> Gracias Mate, ahora me quedo más tranquilo. El culo no sé si lo tendré caliente, pero plano seguro, después de todo el santo día delante del ordenata. De todas formas el menda se pira en cinco minutos.
> 
> Saludos y Renovadas Gracias.
> 
> Ant


 
  , no pense que serías tan explícito con tus partes...


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Pero Ant!!!!!*

*Discupas por mi retraso en felicitarte por tu aportes que ya deben ser unos 3000*

*¡¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES CON TODO CARIÑO!!!!*


*Fernita *​


----------



## Antpax

Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡¡¡Pero Ant!!!!!*​
> 
> *Discupas por mi retraso en felicitarte por tu aportes que ya deben ser unos 3000*​
> *¡¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES CON TODO CARIÑO!!!!*​
> 
> 
> *Fernita *​


 
Muchas Gracias Fernita, es un gran honor para mí que me felicites. Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Ant


----------



## zazap

2088 posts, casi llego a tiempo...
Menos mal que existe ese thread, así me entero de futbol y no ando tan despistada por la vida. Puedo hablar con el del bar:"Buenas, me he enterado por un foro de traducción que mola mogollón de que un equipo de estos de Madrid (creo que hay varios) ha ganado un partido importante...".
La verdad es que me siguen mirando raro pero...
Tendré que seguir aprendiendo
Gracias por tus aportaciones a los hilos, 
zazap.


----------



## Antpax

zazap said:


> 2088 posts, casi llego a tiempo...
> Menos mal que existe ese thread, así me entero de futbol y no ando tan despistada por la vida. Puedo hablar con el del bar:"Buenas, me he enterado por un foro de traducción que mola mogollón de que un equipo de estos de Madrid (creo que hay varios) ha ganado un partido importante...".
> La verdad es que me siguen mirando raro pero...
> Tendré que seguir aprendiendo
> Gracias por tus aportaciones a los hilos,
> zazap.


 
Muchas Gracias a ti Zazap. Ves al final WR sirve para algo, aunque sea para aprender de "furgol". .

Una abraçada molt fort.

Ant


----------



## heidita

OIGA, esto de _cumplir_ sin que esté aquí no vale.

En fin, mi muy estimado amigo Anti fue el primer amigo forero a quien mi joya y yo tuvimos el placer de conocer en persona. Mi joya se ha hecho incondicional suyo por sus habilidades deportivas: "levantamiento de barra". Vamos, no hay quien les gane.

Y yo ya era incondicional suyo antes.

Bueno, nos tomaremos unas cuantas Mahou la semana que viene, así que hasta entonces a régimen, que nos da un soponcio. Mientras, recemos......


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Heidi. La poca reputación que me quedaba (¿qué reputación Anti?) se acaba de ir al garete . En serio, muchas gracias, un abrazo muy fuerte.

Anti.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus 2.125 mensajes, Antpax.


----------



## Antpax

Fernando said:


> Muchas gracias por tus 2.125 mensajes, Antpax.


 
Gracias a ti compañero. Y muchas felicidades por tus 5.000.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Otra vez tarde.... Si es verdad eso de que llegar tarde queda elegante, he quedado como Pitita Ridruejo, pero tengo mis dudas...

MUCHÍSIMAS FELIDIDADES y un millón de gracias por tu constante ayuda y disponibilidad en todos estos meses pasados. Y pienso seguir dándote la tabarra (no es una amenza, es una promesa  

¡Y la próxima vez que me avise alguien, hombre, por Dios!!!


----------



## Antpax

María Madrid said:


> Otra vez tarde.... Si es verdad eso de que llegar tarde queda elegante, he quedado como Pitita Ridruejo, pero tengo mis dudas...
> 
> MUCHÍSIMAS FELIDIDADES y un millón de gracias por tu constante ayuda y disponibilidad en todos estos meses pasados. Y pienso seguir dándote la tabarra (no es una amenza, es una promesa
> 
> ¡Y la próxima vez que me avise alguien, hombre, por Dios!!!


 
Muchas Gracias María.

Sabes que no das la tabarra, que es un placer poder ayudarte siempre que puedo, aunque a veces haces unas preguntitas que...(es broma).

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Ant


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, Ant. Me uno a tus felicitaciones y que bueno que estamos celebrando juntos en esta ocasión.

Saludos.
CB.*


----------



## Dani California

DOS MIL FELICITACIONES, ANTPAX!!!
Espero no llegar tarde para sumarme a este numeroso grupo de amigos foreros con los que cuentas y felicitarte en tu 2.000 cumplepost.
Eres un valioso miembro del foro, sigue así y a por los 3.000!!!
Dani.


----------



## Antpax

Dani California said:


> DOS MIL FELICITACIONES, ANTPAX!!!
> Espero no llegar tarde para sumarme a este numeroso grupo de amigos foreros con los que cuentas y felicitarte en tu 2.000 cumplepost.
> Eres un valioso miembro del foro, sigue así y a por los 3.000!!!
> Dani.


 
Muchas gracias Dani, sabes qeu el placer es mío. Me da a mí que en un pis pas me vas adelantar, sigue así.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Masood

Siento llegar tan tarde - acabo de meterme en este foro.
¡Enhorabuena, Antpax! You're a scholar and a gentleman. Always polite and helpful.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
A por los 3000!

Cheers,
Masood


----------



## Antpax

Masood said:


> Siento llegar tan tarde - acabo de meterme en este foro.
> ¡Enhorabuena, Antpax! You're a scholar and a gentleman. Always polite and helpful.
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> A por los 3000!
> 
> Cheers,
> Masood


 
Thank you very much Masood. I do not know what to say, but thank you again.

Have a look, you are almost 7.000.

Cheers.

Ant


----------

